# just introducing myself



## muscletech21 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey just wanted to introduce myself well more or less just here to share and learn what I can where I can. I'm a 23 year old male currently living in Korea I am not Korean btw.. I got into bodybuilding a couple years back but had a set back with an injury I just had surgery and am still recovering hope I can get help/ advice on how to get back into it


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*muscletech21* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## HARDBODY71 (Jun 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Sorry to hear about your back.  Being so young, well I guess at any age, back injuries suck.  Hang in there


----------



## Nadar (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## muscletech21 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you all for the welcome.. And I'm recovering from a hernia surgery nth crazy just hate that I can't work out I have lost about 25 lbs within the last couple of months I was about 205 lbs I am about 180 now any advice on how I can get back to my own weight I am counting on muscle memory here lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------

